# Road Tax when MOT runs out



## scubydoo (Jan 18, 2007)

What do you do if you out in Europe and your UK road Tax and MOT runs out?


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

You can renew your road tax online and get someone to post it out to you.

Unfortunately you will need to return to the UK to have a MOT done. Or get one done before you go which will give you 12 months worth.

Derek


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

scubydoo said:


> What do you do if you out in Europe and your UK road Tax and MOT runs out?


Can't answer your question as it is prudent to have your vehicle Mot'd and re taxed before you go if you believe your tax and MOT might run out before you return to the UK.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Get everything in order before you go.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

It comes back on the back of a low-loader as you can't get a Road Fund Licence without an MOT or you Register it abroad!


----------



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi
Remember you can get a 13 month MOT. Take it to be tested up to one month before it is due and it can be valid up to 13 months. You will need to take your old certificate and ask specially for this to be done but it is very possible and costs nothing extra.

Regarding road tax, you can do it on line from anywhere. If it were difficult to post the disc out to you then run back with the old one. There is a technical offence of failing to display a current RFL but providing the vehicle is taxed it is extremely unlikely that you would be prosecuted. Remember that the RFL is a revenue collecting exercise and providing the government coffers are not compromised then no one is really that bothered. What is important is the MOT as that has road safety implications.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

regarding Nauplia answer, not correct info. Most police in europe know about UK road tax and remember it the vehicle is not legal in your own country then it is not legal anywhere. If you had an accident and had no road tax the insurance company can and will refuse your claim.
Waz


----------



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi

European police are not interested in road tax. Its UK revenue and not an EC requirement. What is important to them is insurance and an MOT - they are an EC requirement. 

Regarding the point about no RFL and therefore your insurance is invalid - again this is incorrect. In my post, you do have an RFl -but you are not displaying the disc. There is a significant difference. 

In an ideal world you have a current disc and it is on display BUT if that is not possible then at least pay the RFL fee on line and the chances of prosecution is absolutely minimal. All prosecuting bodies have to apply the public interest test before embarking on a prosecution and prosecuting for failing to display in these circumstances would fail the public interest test.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

When the tax runs out, go to an internet cafe and declare a Sorn online. Ignore the MOT foreign police won't be interested. When you get back, make a dash for home at night when the ANPR machines won't work.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

waz said:


> . If you had an accident and had no road tax the insurance company can and will refuse your claim.
> Waz


Utter nonsense


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Krull

You are trying to be funny aren't you ??

Loddy


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

krull said:


> waz said:
> 
> 
> > . If you had an accident and had no road tax the insurance company can and will refuse your claim.
> ...


own a bodyshop, seen insurance companies do just that twice in last 18 months


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

I live in Hungary and have lived in Spain and travelled all over europe doing removals and the police on mainland europe are checking on UK road tax. Drive along the 322 in Alicante province and count the amount of UK cars up for sale where the Gardia are taking them off the road. It was not so 4 years ago but times have changed and there is revenue in fines for unlawful vehicles.
Waz


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Nauplia said:


> Hi
> . You will need to take your old certificate and ask specially for this to be done but it is very possible and costs nothing extra.
> 
> .


I think that you will find that it is now all on the computer and you do not need the old certificate. That was the case with my car recently.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

waz said:


> I live in Hungary and have lived in Spain and travelled all over europe doing removals and the police on mainland europe are checking on UK road tax. Drive along the 322 in Alicante province and count the amount of UK cars up for sale where the Gardia are taking them off the road. It was not so 4 years ago but times have changed and there is revenue in fines for unlawful vehicles.


Now there is a business opportunity... Buy a dozen cheap (what are they worth in Spain with no way to make them legal other than the faff of re-registering?), bung them on a transporter, take them back to the UK and get them tested. Now what are they worth? :lol: :lol: 
Patrick


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

Loddy,

Are you being a Noddy?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Shiny feet

What do you mean ???

Loddy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We used a UK registered car for about 8 years off and on in France. Usually managed to get a UK MOT annually.
But cashed in the RFL three or four times a year when we left the UK with Swansea's blessing.
Eventually Swansea did suggest we were exporting it when I kept filling in the SORN indicating it was in France. But even they conceeded we were only using it abroad temporarily and did not requre UK tax.

Ray.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I too checked with the police in France when, for 6 years I arranged for the tax to run out in April and renewed it on return to UK. You have 2 weeks to do this . You must have road safety issues sorted by having test done in France or wherever. If you stay more than 3 months you must register with the Marie and a doctor and if you live the majority of your time in France or Spain then you must put the car into line with their cars for test ,insurance, and tax. You will be issued with a temporary number first and then after 6 months a plate for the area you live in. However for law purposes UK road tax is funnily enough for UK roads and of no interest to police abroad.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

There is a bit of truith and some legal nonsense in all the explanations above

I agree the Foreign Police will not be interested in enforcing UK road tax but if you SORN it or run out whilst abroad and do not renew and display the tax disc you then have to register and tax it where it is otherwise you are driving illegally

MOT does not mean your vehicle is roadworthy, here or abroad, except at the time of test. Its expiry wil not cause a problem to the foreign police as long as your vehicle meets foreign roadworthyness standards and you have their local equivalent which you can only get by re registering. Ie if without they will enforce your own law

You can only import into an EU country from another EU country, for temporary use on their roads if the vehicle is fully compliant with its home law, ie tax, MOT insurance etc

Lots of Brits in Spain have taken cars down and not returned so they are no longer MOT'd or taxed. The Spanish police are dealing with them for no Spanish ITV (MOT) or tax as they are clearly not temporary. That is a Spanish revenue and safety issue

I cannot say no insurance company will avoid just for no tax, bit if it did it would be unreasonable and a quick complaint to the ombudsman would soon sort. Cumulatively with other offences however. Same applies to MOT as long as vehicle was roadworthy

Remember just because you can SORN here does not mean that a SORN'd vehicle is leagal abroad. How do you get it from home to the continent and vice versa at start and end as well and insurance? Insurance might be very iffy about insuring a SORN'd vehicle for on road use

Remember also that each country has its own definition of temporary. In Spain it is on the Road for more than 6 months per yera rather than actual physical presence. I have a car in Spain. In IOM we do not have MOT's so i do ot have to get over that hurdle. I lock it in a garage every time we return home. It is not on the road. I keep full records of entry and exit


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This was the reply from DVLC to my temporary coming and going to France.
Ray.

Subject: Re: L 699 UGO SORN 
Date: 17/06/2004 11:41:13 Romance Standard Time 
From: [email protected] 
Reply To: 
To: RAYNIPPER- AT -AOL.COM 
CC: 
BCC: 
Sent on:

Sent from the Internet (Details) 
CUSTOMER REF : V220849

Thank you for your e-mail.

I apologise if there was any confusion with our previous reply to yourself.

If a vehicle is being kept off the road for any reason and is untaxed, you
must, in order to avoid a fine make a SORN declaration. This can be done
returning the Vehicle licence application form/SORN declaration or
completing form V890 which is available from the post office or downloadable
from the website below. We are unable to accept your notification via e-mail
as a signature is required.

If a vehicle is taken *abroad for 12 months or more*, it is regarded as being
permanently exported. The V5/V5C certificate must be returned to DVLA so
that a Certificate of Export (V561) can then be issued by the Department
instead of a V5 registration document to enable you to register your vehicle abroad.

To obtain a Certificate of export you should complete the appropriate
section of your V5 registration document and either return it to Export
Section, Vehicle Customer Services, DVLA, Swansea, SA99 1AG, or make the application to your nearest DVLA Local Office (a list of addresses can be found on our website below). 
However, please be aware that the Local Office is unable to accept an application more than 14 days in advance of the intended date of export of the vehicle. If the Local Office are unable to issue a V561 Certificate of Export, the application will be sent to DVLA for checking. This will delay issue of a certificate for up to 2 weeks.

If you are not in possession of the V5, you will need to apply for a V5C
Registration Certificate using a V62 application form available at a licence
issuing Post Office® or can be downloaded from our website below. When the V5C is then received, you should send the V5C/4 (notification of permanent export) slip to DVLA and take the remainder of the V5C to the new country to re-register.

If you require any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Regards

L Webb
Customer Enquiries Vehicles

For further information on Driver and Vehicle Licensing, visit our website
on http://www.dvla.gov.uk


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

and nowhere does it address the legality of your position in France which is what is important

The legality of your position as a temporary import to France is that your vehicle is legal there for the purposes it is legal here

If you SORN it it is legal for Not on Road no tax in UK

Its status in France is thus not on road no tax

What happens if you drive a SORN'd vehicle in UK. Offence committed

and in France as it is not legal on the road in UK, it is not legal there, either. The French offences would be their equivalents to not registered, not taxed and no MOT equivalent, no index plates and by that stage no insurance would probably come in to play as well.

QED

Honest, no good trying to squirm 

Never ceases to amaze me the lengths some people will go to to save a few quid and the risks they will expose themselves to and the crimes they will committ and then they have the temerity to try and mislead others


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

<<<<and nowhere does it address the legality of your position in France which is what is important 
The legality of your position as a temporary import to France is that your vehicle is legal there for the purposes it is legal here >>>>

Hi thieawin.
You might have noticed the date was 2006 and things have moved on since then. The car was duly registered in France.

It's unlikely DVLC would ever address any legal aspect of operating a vehicle in France.

I dispute the legality of tax (RFL) being needed in France as they dispensed with this revenue some years ago. The RFL in UK entitles you to drive on the public roads. Nothing to do with using the vehicle anywhere else.

And yes I will go to great lengths not to contribute one penny more than is absolutely necessary to stay legal in either country. UK gov has screwed me one too many times for me to take a generous and philanthropic attitude now.

Ray.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Raynipper there has been no change (apart from yiur own circunstance) and you are still wrong

Think about it from 1st principles

If you are ferench resident, have a french car and want to drive it in France you have to do and have a number of things

However if you and your vehicle are there temporarily and from an EEA country you can drive it on the french roads as long as you comply with all the requiremenst for the car to be on the road in its home country

The fact that France does not have an annual revenue tax on cars is irrelevant. many EEA countries do have a car tax

The UK does and to drive iot legally in France you must be able to drive it legally in the UK

You cannot legally drive a SORN'd car in the UK ergo you cannot legally drive a UK registered but SORN'd car in France

NB Vehicle Excise duty is not to drive on UK roads but to use (which ioncludes park) whioch is why when you SORN it cannot be on any road, not even parked.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gentlemen, listen to thiewan and learn. In my experience his posts have been definitive.

Of course some of you have done things differently and got away with it.

Others are just "chancers"-gambling on the possibility of being caught and the penalty of being caught versus the cost saving.

There is another category- the lawyer's client who does not like his lawyer's advice and will listen to anyone who confirms his own misunderstanding of the law. I have met a few.

HOWEVER, BACK TO THE ORIGINAL TOPIC OF THIS THREAD

There is a real problem of running out of tax and MoT if on a prolonged period abroad. Of course if you have been in one country for all that time you probably should have imported the vehicle and re-registered. but if you are moving from country to country and end up 12+ months away there is probably no solution but to return or re-register somewhere else-HASSLE!!

All the thread has been about MoT, which we assume is the Class IV applicable to 'vans under 3500kg. As I understand it there are no authorised Mot test facilities outside UK.

However, if a vehicle over 3500kg is a "Private HGV", requiring a HGV test[Please do not go into the arguments about whether they need it they have been well rehearsed on other threads],
do any of you know it there are HGV test facilities in Europe approved by the UK?

Alternatively, are there any reciprocal arrangements in place, either under EU law or via a bi-lateral agreement for a HGV test in an overseas state to be acceptable to DVLA for renewing RFL on-line?

This problem just highlights the fact that the EU have harmonised many commercial rules e.g Aircraft and vehicle construction standards ( major industries) but the individual is still left with these niity-gritty problems of registration/inspection/licensing.

NO WONDER SOME PEOPLE IGNORE OR TAKE A CHANCE

BUT BE CAREFUL-
MORE JURISDICTIONS ARE USING IMPOUNDING/SELLING/DESTROYING AS AN ULTIMATE DETErRENT/SANCTION

Maybe we have to push the clubs for a European-wide solution and maybe in conjuction with road hauliers-they must have the same problem 
[ Ed. Make note to contact RHA, Eddie Stobart and Norbrt Dentressangle]

Enough!

But come back on HGV test abroad, please

Geoff


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

krull said:


> When the tax runs out, go to an internet cafe and declare a Sorn online. Ignore the MOT foreign police won't be interested. When you get back, make a dash for home at night when the ANPR machines won't work.


What a load of Bull NPRC do work at night, there is a such thing as infra red lighting !!!! I think your fooling yourself if you dont think plates are scaned on entry to the UK....The penalties are high driving while a SORN is declared. Yo will be lucky to leave the UK port with out a tug.
And I can confirm the police in Spain do care about MOT,s you can be arrested and detained for this alone. Most Guardia Trafico officers do these days understand Engish. My advice here is DONT DO IT . I think you will find the RFL is a civil offence, and not a criminal one. MOT and Insurance is a must.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Just a point Marnaz, the Spanish Police will charge with no ITV

There is no offfence in Spain of not having an MOT

Having an MOT exempts from having an ITV under EU regs

Some ITV stations have been examining UK registered cars but my understanding is that they cannot issue a valid ITV to a non Spanish registered car

I see lots of cars being registered in IOM and taken to Spain

We have no MOT here so do nt need either an MOT or an ITV

Not of course that we are in the EU, we have this strange in out relationship to suit and road traffic/licences is one area where we comply and are considerd in the club.


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

IN response to your post,

If you keep a motor vehicle in Spain for more than 6 months the Spanish law states you need to have it officaly imported. and put onto Spanish plates it has to pas an ITV (mot) test and to do this, it needs to have RH dip on your headlights no sticky tape and speed show in KM and even the red fog light on the left hand side of your car. 
To do this one might question the possibility of buying a LH Drive car once your here. The paperwork is complex and lots of things need stamping. I feel the system would prefer you to have a non imported car in the first place.!!!!
We pay road tax here, although it is with the local town hall and we dont have to display a tax disc. 'If' you are stopped by the Guardia Civil Trafico they will want to see a green card for your insurance, A valid road worthiness certificate. your EU photo driving licence, and valid ID currently your passport is the only acceptable document allowed.
If you cant provide any of theses the will be a fine for each offence. On the spot fines largely no longer exist, your giver a denuncia to take with a time limit to any post office to pay your fines. If you say you dont need a MOT in the Isle of man, you will find they will confirm this at the roadside, after you can not produce a certificate but would question why your other documents are not with an isle of Man address on them also.
The reality is unless your committing driving offences the Guardia probally wont pull you on British plates as they know it will possibly take more time to check these things out. BUT... if your involved in any form of accident you can be sure once someone is looking to apportion blame, you better be 'squeaky' clean.

I know that Spain did ITV a non Spanish car once so it would suit the traffic laws here, and most green card insurance issuing companies would accept this.
PLEASE NOTE... This was a few years back when we moved out here so DO check this and dont take my word on it.
I cant comment on other countries as I have no info on these.
perhaps something to bare in mind

Marnaz


----------



## scubydoo (Jan 18, 2007)

My MH is a German Frankie imported and although has UK plates it has all the left hand features eccept the rear fog which is on the right but easily moved over to the left.
I intend to export it to Spain next year and leave it at our house there anyway.
We will then re register it, with an ITV, in Spain.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thieawin is correct. There isn`t half some rubbish talked about connections between insurance and tax/mot. You insurance is not voided without tax, your insurance is not voided without mot providing your vehicle is roadworthy. These tired old items of misinformation have been doing the rounds for ever. 

As thieawin has said, if an insurer did try to avoid paying a claim on these grounds the ombudsman would overturn their decision, Alan.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Thieawin is correct. There isn`t half some rubbish talked about connections between insurance and tax/mot. You insurance is not voided without tax, your insurance is not voided without mot providing your vehicle is roadworthy. These tired old items of misinformation have been doing the rounds for ever.
> 
> As thieawin has said, if an insurer did try to avoid paying a claim on these grounds the ombudsman would overturn their decision, Alan.


and the document to show that the vehicle is roadworthy is a - - - - MOT
Waz


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

+++Just a point Marnaz, the Spanish Police will charge with no ITV 

There is no offfence in Spain of not having an MOT 

Having an MOT exempts from having an ITV under EU regs +++

Well in your own words if you dont have an MOT then are you still exempt??? 

Me thinx you will need one or the other.
Maybe you would have liked to pay my fine for me then? I was stopped years ago with a UK van we borrowed, when moving to Spain. Hands up... Was all my fault as the MOT expired 2 days before we got back, we were stoped at Burgos. But hoped the advise I had from a my was correct.....It wasnt and I was find for not having proof by way of a test certificate of the road worthyness The police also told me I could be done for driving with no insurance as the policy would be void with out a mot/itv test.
I wasnt going to argue as the have guns !!!!!!!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Marnaz

just read what I have posted

Yes you must have one or the other


The offence in Spain would be no ITV, not no MOT

You cannot get an ITV on a non Spanish registered vehicle

having an MOT means you don't need an ITV by way of EU equivalence


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Waz, mot demonstrates that your vehicle is road worthy only at the time of the test. It is quite possible for a vehicle with a valid mot certificate to be unroadworthy, hence the insurance requirement that your vehicle must be roadworthy and not that it must have a valid mot certificate.

An mot certificate is a legal requirement, it cannot and does not guarantee that a vehicle will remain roadworthy for 12 months following testing, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Phewww !!! :?


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

thieawin said:


> Marnaz
> 
> just read what I have posted
> Yes you must have one or the other
> ...


Hi Guess you meant that. It was 11 years ago I had a ITV done on a UK car. I know things have changed. but then the Spanish would ITV a foreign EU car just the once, with sticky taped headlights but would only test it once. but I guess things have changed.
For the last ten years ive owned a Spanish car, so no longer ofey with the latest regs on ITV tests.
Drive safely

Marnaz


----------



## 91868 (May 1, 2005)

*This is what happens in France*

I'm only speaking about this as I have taken multiple UK vehicles out of the UK for more than 12 months and I have also been stopped by the police and customs multiple times.

1) Police (Gendarmes and Police Municipale (not Rurale))are interested in only insurance, drivers license and vehicle registration document.
2) Customs (Douanes) are interested in the above AND checking your diesel (for red diesel)
3) I have never been asked for an MOT (CT in France)
4) It is possible to get a CT (Controle Technique) for a UK vehicle. Use insulating tape to stop your headlights deflecting to the left. This pleases the French Authorities and stops them accusing you of not having a road worthy vehicle, but means nothing in the UK.
5) The only 'vaguely' legal way to return to the UK is to book an MOT in Dover, get off the ferry and go straight there!! Really you should use a vehicle transporter.

These points are from my experience only, I have never had an accident or had to claim on my insurance, so I don't know what happens there. I used to use the AXA Cabernet Limonier to insure UK vehicles in France, but they can no longer take anymore new policies, only renew the old ones.


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Waz, mot demonstrates that your vehicle is road worthy only at the time of the test. It is quite possible for a vehicle with a valid mot certificate to be unroadworthy, hence the insurance requirement that your vehicle must be roadworthy and not that it must have a valid mot certificate.
> 
> An mot certificate is a legal requirement, it cannot and does not guarantee that a vehicle will remain roadworthy for 12 months following testing, Alan.


1. Why do we need to produce an Valid MOT when we renew our tax disc?
2. Also if I was involved in an accident, and at that time my vehicle was roadworthy but I had no MOT certificate, are you saying I could have a successful claim paid out by the insurers?

Sorry not nit picking just curious, cos I thought a valid MOT cert. was part of your conditions of insurance.

Marnaz


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

](*,)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Marnaz, yes, your insurance is conditional upon your vehicle being roadworthy whether it has an mot certificate or not. It would not be possible for insurers to make cover conditional upon your having a valid mot certificate as that certificate says your vehicle was ok only on the day of the test, things can subsequently go wrong making your vehicle unroadworthy. The insurer requires to to make sure your vehicle is roadworthy all the time, not just once a year. 

Insurers could ask for a valid mot but they do not as the key is roadworthyness which an mot certificate cannot guarantee. 

The requirement for a valid mot when taxing a vehicle is to help ensure that people do mot their vehicles. The mot test is a safety test, it is impossible to ensure that all vehicles are safe all the time, an annual check should detect the worst faults and remove the most dangerous vehicles from the road as they become uneconomical to repair, Alan.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

erneboy I take you point about the MOT showing it was roadworthy at the time of the MOT but this is the yardstick used by the police/ insurance in any event. The other option would be to have an MOT done daily.The ITV stations in Torrevieja and Sax were testing UK reg cars only and issuing ITVs. These were then being accepted by Gibraltar bases insurance companies. The reason is that Gib is part of the UK (but you can't get an MOT in gib )as contrary to the EU you cannot insure say a UK vehicle in Spain or any other EU country
Waz


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Waz, sorry to disagree again but neither the Police nor an insurer will consider an mot certificate as proof of road worthiness. The Police will ask for it because it is a legal requirement, that will not prevent them from inspecting a vehicle and prosecuting for any defects discovered, defective lights, brakes, tyres etc. Equally an insurance claim may be refuted if it arose as a result of a defect in the vehicle concerned, Alan.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

nowhere in your policy declaration or policy terms is there any requirement for you to hold an MOT or to have the vehicle in roadworthy condition. Nowhere is there a right for the insurer to avoid, maybe cancel
(difference avoid is to sy it never existed and refund premium, cancel is to say as you have done this I will cover you to now, but that is it, no more cover.

No insurance compay will avoid for no MOT or a couple of construction use matters

It is only when you have muliple repeated infringemensts coupled with a drink drive disqualification not disclosed etc

After all you are insured to drive safely, you don't lose your insurance just because you are in an acident

THINK what insurance is mainly for. Its to protect the innocent who are damaged.injured by your driving. The insurers cannot avoid in most cases because it would not assist as they still have to pay out the third parties

and don't say ah MIB, because it's irrelevant; if there is a policy that insurer has to deal and cannot avoid

You realy have to be bad to have a polivy avoided, less bad to have it cancelled but all this stuff about having to have road tax,MOT etc for insurance to be valid is nonsense.

Waz Gibraltar is not and never has been part of the UK. It is in the EU however, it does not have an MOT. If Spanish ITV stations are testing English cars I wonder what for. Its just money in the back pocket. After all you have to have MOT and insurance to tax in the UK, not the other way round ie you don't need to show tax and MOT tio insure.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

thieawin said:


> nowhere in your policy declaration or policy terms is there any requirement for you to hold an MOT or to have the vehicle in roadworthy condition.


Not universally true.

Many policies these days require the insured vehicle to hold a current MOT certificate (if applicable). Here a quote from the Terms & Conditions of a current Saga policy document:

_"3. Your responsibility
a. Taking care of your vehicle
You must do all you can to protect your vehicle and its contents from loss
or damage and keep and maintain your vehicle in a roadworthy condition.
If we ask, you must let us examine your vehicle at any reasonable time.
*Your vehicle must have a current MOT certificate if applicable."*_

The full document can be found <<HERE>>


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My policy-AXA CONWY/PREMIER 35 (Feb 2009 Edition)

"General Conditions

You must comply with the following conditions to have full protection of your policy. If you do not comply with them we may at our option cancel the policy or refuse to deal with your claim or reduce the amount of any claim payment.

[condition]

2. You must do all you can can to protect your car and keep it in a roadworthy condition. If you do not do this your right to claim under your policy may be affected."

[Several Bullet Points follow, including]

"Maintain your car[endorsement includes motorised caravan] in efficient condition and ensure you have a valid MOT Certificate where appropriate"

I find some of this wording less than legally certain-e.g.

"refuse to deal with your claim" does this equate to deny the claim?

"in efficient condition" -so if it is burning too much fuel?

General Insurers are now overseen by the FSA (Financial Services Authority) and I suspect their hand in trying to put policy wording in "layman's terms", but there is a danger that it will create more legal wrangling.

However from the above policy wording it is clear that the vehicle has to be in a "roadworthy condition" and have an MOT "where appropriate"

So all M/H under 3500kg would require an MOT after 3 years.

From a strict interpretation of the policy wording, for M/Homes over 3500kg, which require a HGV test and therefore "not appropriate" to hold a MOT, there is no requirement to hold one to meet the policy conditions. MOT is not defined in the "Definitions" in the policy.

This relates back to my previous Post- DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT THE AVAILABILITY OF HGV TESTING FACILITIES IN EUROPE ACCEPTABLE TO UK AUTHORITIES?? Maybe ther are not any

Sorry if my Posts are 'detailed' but some of this stuff needs analysis.

With a bit of perserverence we will get to the bottom of the barrel!

End of late shift, so Good Night!

Geoff


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

There are none

the wording is clear. They may not deal with your claim means if comprehensive they may not pay pout, For a third party clain they have to by statute

They may not deal does not mean if you don't have or comply then you have no insurance

and gaspode there is a subtle difference betwen best endeavours to keep in roadworthy condition and it must be.

What are the stated consequences, because that is the rub?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*MOTless.*

 Ciao tutti,
all gripping stuff!
Spent a lifetime coming and going with some Italian registered vehicles and some GB registered vehicles.
Don't believe anyone who tells you 'foreign' police will not be interested in your MOT certificate.
A vehicle registered in any EU state is only legal in any other EU state as long as it is complying with the 'on the road' regulations of the state of registration. Ergo, if your MOT expires, you would not be road legal in GB, therefore you are not road legal in any other EU state. There is no way round this other than either returning to GB for an MOT test and renewing road tax; or nationalising in the EU state where you are residing. Or, as I am going to have to do with tears in my eyes, scrap my trustworthy Landrover Discover 1994/400000 miles. No way would it get back to GB now for a test, no way would it get an Italian registration, no way would anyone want to buy it!
Let me just give you a quick story about an incident in 2006, driving through France on my way to NEC Birmingham February edition, with a Bessacarr RH drive motorhome. Stopped by 6, yes SIX, motorcycle cops just outside St. Avold, pulled over into a siding, and thoroughly gone over.
First thing they noticed was that the MOT expired within the next 3 days, and I had better be out of France before then. 'Exactly' I said, 'which is just the reason why I am hotfooting it empty to GB'.
The LHD Chausson that I swapped the Bessacarr for at NEC is now Italian plated (nearly) but that's another story.
I know you can buy 'doctored' MOT certs in Spain for GB reg. vehicles, but I prefer to sleep at nights.
Saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Tax disc workaround*

 Ciao tutti, for the OP
forgot to add in previous post that there is a workaround to be able to display at least a valid tax disc when in Europe, and thus avoid attracting attention. MOT your vehicle - valid for 13 months, get a tax disc valid for only six months online at the same time; then six months later get a tax disc for 12 months online. You won't have a problem because your MOT is still valid. This will take your tax disc expiry date to a total of 18 months on the current MOT cert.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## china (Sep 21, 2005)

If your tax has run out and you breakdown you may have problems with your recovery because whenever I have called the AA out the first thing they do is check the road tax.
Peter


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*mot and tax when abroad?*

Hi All I have just downloaded from the DVLA website information regarding tax when abroad as ours will run out in Febuary 2010 and we leave for Europe early January. You can tax a vehicle up to two months before it expires at a Head Post Office, you must provide proof that the insurance will be valid on the day the new tax disc comes into force and mot if required. As for taxing online you are allowed five days from taxing online before having to display the current tax disc. it is classed as an offence not to do so. If you read the small print in most insurance policies the insured vehicle must comply with the requirements of the road traffic act to be insured and one of these is that the current tax disc must be displayed. It is all very well to dismiss these infractions as minor but when and if your insurance company declines to pay out owing to a technicality it is too late. A vehicle must comply with the legal requirements in the country that it is registered in If you really want to push your luck it is legal to drive an insured vehicle to an MOT station for a pre-booked test appointment


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Tax disc workaround*



eddied said:


> Ciao tutti, for the OP
> forgot to add in previous post that there is a workaround to be able to display at least a valid tax disc when in Europe, and thus avoid attracting attention. MOT your vehicle - valid for 13 months, get a tax disc valid for only six months online at the same time; then six months later get a tax disc for 12 months online. You won't have a problem because your MOT is still valid. This will take your tax disc expiry date to a total of 18 months on the current MOT cert.
> saluti,
> eddied


Just what I done. Going back end of October for MOT but the car is taxed till next May
Waz


----------

